# Spitfire Audio - It Is All About To Change...



## Spitfire Team (Feb 9, 2017)

​


----------



## artomatic (Feb 9, 2017)

Such a tease!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 9, 2017)

Does the sun ever actually shine over there?
Does sound swell..


----------



## dhlkid (Feb 9, 2017)

what will that be?


----------



## Andrajas (Feb 9, 2017)

my first thought was Spitfires own "Composer Cloud", but I must be totally wrong right?!


----------



## ClefferNotes (Feb 9, 2017)

My goodness, that sounds phenomenal! I wonder what this could be!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 9, 2017)

ClefferNotes said:


> My goodness, that sounds phenomenal! I wonder what this could be!



It's the sound of my wallet crying in despair....


----------



## ClefferNotes (Feb 9, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> It's the sound of my wallet crying in despair....


It is also the cruel (but beautiful) sound of divorceware! :D


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Feb 9, 2017)

whole lotta love for brutalism


----------



## Maxime Luft (Feb 9, 2017)

Let's hope they recorded some _rinforzandos, crescendos/descrendos, fortepianos, _et cetera!


----------



## mac (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank god, it's been days since we had a teaser campaign. 

Going by the brutalist style of the vid, it looks like it's going to be a collection of some sort.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 9, 2017)

Sounds like a distorted chord... hm... ok, on my laptop speakers


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 9, 2017)

"It's *all* about to change" could *all *be the keyword ? Hmmm... I wonder what this means ? 

SF is picking our brains again with their teasers


----------



## Zhao Shen (Feb 9, 2017)

...You're kidding me. Remember when people were complaining about pointless low-effort teasers? Yeah, I didn't hop on the bandwagon then because I actually do enjoy some of those (I get hyped about libraries easily), but this has got to be the lowest effort promotional material I've ever seen. It's literally a swell playing over one shot.


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 9, 2017)

SSS expansion? sounds kind of like mural evolution or something donno.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Feb 9, 2017)

Since we are guessing :*)....All* of their instruments use Kontakt..could they have created their own sample player for* ALL* of their Libraries? That would certainly affect *ALL* of the customers. Or maybe this new product coming is so cool they will take *ALL* of our money


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 9, 2017)

DocMidi657 said:


> Since we are guessing :*)....All* of their instruments use Kontakt..could they have created their own sample player for* ALL* of their Libraries? That would certainly affect *ALL* of the customers. Or maybe this new product coming is so cool they will take *ALL* of our money



about 80% of my money had been spent on spitfire in the last 5 months after i discovered them lol! late to the game.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 9, 2017)

I do hope it's not a cloud subscription program.

If they did that after the money some people have dropped on their libraries it would make Donald Trump's election look like a mild difference of opinion......


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 9, 2017)

based on the video seems they changing address

hopefully its the subscription thing.


----------



## rottoy (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## heisenberg (Feb 9, 2017)

Spitfire Symphonic Brass with Steam Engine.


----------



## Maestro77 (Feb 9, 2017)

Spitfire HQ is moving to a high rise?


----------



## Viegaard (Feb 9, 2017)

If I lived in America I would sue Spitfire. Last time they did this to me with SSO and Masse, It was the longest week of my life. I must have hit refresh on their site/VI forum +500 times a day.

Don't do this to me again! I'll pay! No matter what it is! Just say what it is! :'( My little heart cant handle all this excitement. :(


----------



## erica-grace (Feb 9, 2017)

givemenoughrope said:


> Does sound swell..





ClefferNotes said:


> My goodness, that sounds phenomenal! I wonder what this could be!





mikeybabes said:


> It's the sound of my wallet crying in despair....





ClefferNotes said:


> It is also the cruel (but beautiful) sound of divorceware! :D





DocMidi657 said:


> Or maybe this new product coming is so cool they will take *ALL* of our money




I take it that's all meant to be sarcasm? Based on the fact that there is absolutely no way to tell what this is and how it sounds?


----------



## mac (Feb 9, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> I take it that's all meant to be sarcasm? Based on the fact that there is absolutely no way to tell what this is and how it sounds?



Has someone got out of bed on the wrong side?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 9, 2017)

change........ well.....

I gather it's the new SBO: Symphonic Brexit Orchestra sampled at air.... no... exitstudio's.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 9, 2017)

Is the brexit orchestra the one where all 27 instruments have to agree on each note, and everything sounds like ode to joy ..... ?


----------



## erica-grace (Feb 9, 2017)

mac said:


> Has someone got out of bed on the wrong side?



Some people definitely have, yes - ty for reaffirming that!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Feb 9, 2017)

DocMidi657 said:


> *All* of their instruments use Kontakt..could they have created their own sample player for* ALL* of their Libraries?


Maybe they're moving to the Play engine.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Feb 9, 2017)

Finally new payment options?


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 9, 2017)

Rubbish teaser
Poor copy
D-
I guess there had to be a lull


----------



## rottoy (Feb 9, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> change........ well.....
> 
> I gather it's the new SBO: Symphonic Brexit Orchestra sampled at air.... no... exitstudio's.


So they've finally sampled The Farage.


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 9, 2017)

Maybe they're updating all the brass to smoothen out the dynamic x fades and adding the highest layer of dynamics to their solo brass/ a2 legatos. PLUS, balancing the volume levels so that it would match the rest of the spitfire template without us having to do the mixing and lose strands of hairs over it.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 9, 2017)

The wine is flowing 

Things are about to change... things that were supposed to be launced @ NAMM Show are actually going to be announced ?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 9, 2017)

Wake me up when there's an actual announcement


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 9, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> The wine is flowing
> 
> Things are about to change... things that were supposed to be launced @ NAMM Show are actually going to be announced ?



O.K. You need to spill the beans, and spill them right now. Remember - water-boarding is now back on the table....


----------



## Guffy (Feb 9, 2017)

Spitfire Reverb?
With a MASSIVE collection of impulses ranging from the Taj Mahal to the Men's room down at The George's?


----------



## ysnyvz (Feb 9, 2017)

here is the second teaser:


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 9, 2017)

ysnyvz said:


> here is the second teaser:




Wow, that sounds amazing !!!


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 9, 2017)

You got to give them credit, they are geniuses at self promotion.


----------



## TIM_STEVE_97 (Feb 9, 2017)

New Subscriptions model???


----------



## Fab (Feb 9, 2017)

What if composers make easy targets for selling things...


----------



## Rohann (Feb 9, 2017)

Great illustration about the importance of reputation. Aside from the subtle hints _possibly_ detectable in their short advertisements, this is the most cryptic advert with probably the most generic tagline I've seen, and yet I'm sitting here watching this thread obsessively.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 9, 2017)

Meh...just give us more EVOs


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 9, 2017)

The typo in the headline drives me nuts


----------



## jules (Feb 9, 2017)

ysnyvz said:


> here is the second teaser:



Best teaser so far ! Eagerly waiting for the director's cut !


----------



## NoamL (Feb 9, 2017)

HenryOkazaki said:


> Just learn to read around it. I think it adds character.


----------



## Virtuoso (Feb 9, 2017)

Surely there's a clue in the video name - 'SMC0140'. Spitfire Musicians' Cloud?

Or Smug Marketing C**ts?!


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2017)

Already inspired a new composition. "Battle of the Clouds." Roland's theme only uses an 8tb piano :D


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 9, 2017)

Christian using his a Poirot experience to drop false breadcrumbs 



Virtuoso said:


> Surely there's a clue in the video name - 'SMC0140'. Spitfire Musicians' Cloud?
> 
> Or Smug Marketing C**ts?!


----------



## Vischebaste (Feb 9, 2017)

My prediction: something curated, probably painstakingly.


----------



## windyweekend (Feb 9, 2017)

Albion Swarm - a deep sampled collection of 22 Albion libraries all playing at the same time...

It's all about to change - the new simple payment method from SA lets you send your entire monthly wages straight to them and bypass your bank altogether, making things far simpler for everyone...

I'm hoping it's just the product branding/website that's changing and nothing more serious. I'm still weeping the loss of BML and Roger Fenton. Don't want to see my lovely investment being sent off the old folks home just yet.


----------



## windyweekend (Feb 9, 2017)

Virtuoso said:


> Surely there's a clue in the video name - 'SMC0140'. Spitfire Musicians' Cloud?
> 
> Or Smug Marketing C**ts?!



I, for one, seriously hope they don't go down a cloud route and start renting libraries. This really turned me away from EW. I'd love to return to my cues in ten years time and know they still work....


----------



## kunst91 (Feb 9, 2017)

DocMidi657 said:


> Since we are guessing :*)....All* of their instruments use Kontakt..could they have created their own sample player for* ALL* of their Libraries? That would certainly affect *ALL* of the customers. Or maybe this new product coming is so cool they will take *ALL* of our money



This


----------



## tonaliszt (Feb 9, 2017)

Have they repackaged and remixed *ALL *their libraries? 

(again?)


----------



## erica-grace (Feb 9, 2017)

DocMidi657 said:


> *All* of their instruments use Kontakt..could they have created their own sample player for* ALL* of their Libraries?



Oh good lord I hope not - not if it's like PLAY, where you don't have access to the zones or anything else to fix bugs. If it is a player that gives you access, then I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 9, 2017)

Naaaah it's all about a new controller paradigm

Sick of horizontal touch CH has indulged his fantasy of vertical gesture-based midi data entry.
You might say it looks a bit like a fly swatter but that's all about to change...


----------



## mcalis (Feb 9, 2017)

It's "it's", not its.

I have absolutely nothing better to do, sorry


----------



## Ben H (Feb 9, 2017)

"Its all about to change"

So Spitfire have decided to put the prices up on all their libraries then, I take it.


----------



## lp59burst (Feb 9, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> about 80% of my money had been spent on spitfire in the last 5 months after i discovered them lol! late to the game.


I was wondering _who_ discovered them...


----------



## desert (Feb 9, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> You got to give them credit, they are geniuses at self promotion.


I wouldn't say writing a title with "..." at the end and then posting a mobile phone video is "genius". 

Maybe knowing their audience is actually naive is genius.


----------



## erica-grace (Feb 9, 2017)

mcalis said:


> It's "it's", not its.
> 
> I have absolutely nothing better to do, sorry


----------



## Ryan99 (Feb 9, 2017)

All this fuzz for nothing.. It's just that they will finally accept Paypal!


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 10, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> All this fuzz for nothing.. It's just that they will finally accept Paypal!



Seriously.. It's about time they do. They are the only sample developer I know of, that does not accept Paypal.


----------



## stixman (Feb 10, 2017)

Spitfire no longer wants to be in the shadow of Orchestral Tools now they are mounting an attempt to take the top spot away from OT' Berlin! I wish them luck


----------



## Udo (Feb 10, 2017)

stixman said:


> Spitfire no longer wants to be in the shadow of Orchestral Tools now they are mounting an attempt to take the top spot away from OT' Berlin! .....


Blitzkrieg imminent ......


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Feb 10, 2017)

I think they have plainly explained that there was too much fraud when they were accepting PayPal.



muziksculp said:


> Seriously.. It's about time they do. They are the only sample developer I know of, that does not accept Paypal.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Feb 10, 2017)

Virtuoso said:


> Surely there's a clue in the video name - 'SMC0140'. Spitfire Musicians' Cloud?
> 
> Or Smug Marketing C**ts?!



For only $140 a month


----------



## Jaap (Feb 10, 2017)

erica-grace said:


>




This made my day! Love this song and been far too long since I heard it. Thanks


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 10, 2017)

Why is this thread in the Commercial Announcements?


----------



## Musicam (Feb 10, 2017)

Bernard Library?


----------



## mac (Feb 10, 2017)

Please god, let it be a subscription model.


----------



## Nuno (Feb 10, 2017)

I don't believe it will be a susbscription model unless they developed their own player with copy protection to protect them from piracy and from spreading their beautiful samples...


----------



## mac (Feb 10, 2017)

Nuno said:


> I don't believe it will be a susbscription model unless they developed their own player with copy protection to protect them from piracy and from spreading their beautiful samples...



STOP SPOILING MY FRIDAY MORNING


----------



## ysnyvz (Feb 10, 2017)

airflamesred said:


> Why is this thread in the Commercial Announcements?


Wish we could turn back time to the good old days when commercial threads were like "X developer announces/releases Y library".


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 10, 2017)

ysnyvz said:


> Wish we could turn back time to the good old days when commercial threads were like "X developer announces/releases Y library".


The ironic thing is that it was Spitfire complaining about commercial threads being derailed.


----------



## ysnyvz (Feb 10, 2017)

airflamesred said:


> The ironic thing is that it was Spitfire complaining about commercial threads being derailed.


They have a pattern. Purpose of silent, dark, noninformative, very short teasers is make people derail threads with questions and speculations. After releasing the library they want people not to derail threads anymore.


----------



## desert (Feb 10, 2017)

ysnyvz said:


> They have a pattern. Purpose of silent, dark, noninformative, very short teasers is make people derail threads with questions and speculations. After releasing the library they want people not to derail threads anymore.


Don't forget they bump it when the thread hits page 7


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 10, 2017)

They're moving away from sampling! Now, for a subscription fee, the Spitfire orchestra will play your sequence as soon as you send them your midi file. Just remember to hit record.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 10, 2017)

I will let Homay ghostwrite for me any day 



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> They're moving away from sampling! Now, for a subscription fee, the Spitfire orchestra will play your sequence as soon as you send them your midi file. Just remember to hit record.


----------



## exr777 (Feb 10, 2017)

They bought Broadway big band and finally v2.0 will be revamped for 2017?


----------



## TIM_STEVE_97 (Feb 10, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I will let Homay ghostwrite for me any day


Okay..


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 10, 2017)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> whole lotta love for brutalism


Amen brutha


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 10, 2017)

Its all about to change
and now it has changed 
to
It is all about to change

Now that the change has happened can we all get back in our boxes?


----------



## AllanH (Feb 10, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> All this fuzz for nothing.. It's just that they will finally accept Paypal!



That would be perfect timing, as Paypal just increased their international transaction fees yesterday


----------



## Vischebaste (Feb 10, 2017)

Beginning to wonder now if it could be underwear related?


----------



## robgb (Feb 10, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> ​



Does this "change" mean you'll be offering demo patches or refunds or the ability to resell your libraries?


----------



## AllanH (Feb 10, 2017)

Maybe Spitfire will slow down and issue bug-fixes?


----------



## Rohann (Feb 10, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I will let Homay ghostwrite for me any day


She's got some really unique demos on there, I wish she would put her stuff out there a little more on a personal YouTube channel or something. Would love to hear more experimental stuff from her.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 10, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I think they have plainly explained that there was too much fraud when they were accepting PayPal.



If that's the reason, how do you explain non of the other sample developers have mentioned they have fraud issues with PayPal, and they all offer PayPal payment options ?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 10, 2017)

So are you saying there lying ? That's cray cray.



muziksculp said:


> If that's the reason, how do you explain non of the other sample developers have mentioned they have fraud issues with PayPal, and they all offer PayPal payment options ?


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 10, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> If that's the reason, how do you explain non of the other sample developers have mentioned they have fraud issues with PayPal, and they all offer PayPal payment options ?



Not all of them do allow paypal. And paypal IS a big issue with fraud; other sample developers simply have other ways of dealing with it - not something I imagine any developer wants to talk too much about though.


----------



## Mars (Feb 10, 2017)

Now that everybody has bought the "classic" instruments or the "compilation" version, this would be the perfect timing to tackle the poor musician's target (as me) with a cloud subscription (one mic position for instance). 

As the trailer is showing only buildings and clouds, I might be at least 50% right


----------



## robgb (Feb 10, 2017)

Mars said:


> Now that everybody has bought the "classic" instruments or the "compilation" version, this would be the perfect timing to tackle the poor musician's target (as me) with a cloud subscription (one mic position for instance).
> 
> As the trailer is showing only buildings and clouds, I might be at least 50% right


As long as they don't price it out of the stratosphere.


----------



## robgb (Feb 10, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> Wow, that sounds amazing !!!


Man, my wallet is gonna suffer after this one...


----------



## robgb (Feb 10, 2017)

So a question about the cloud—assuming that's what this turns out to be. How does the EULA affect the music you've used their samples on if you decide to quit the cloud at a later date? How does that work with East West?


----------



## Jaap (Feb 10, 2017)

robgb said:


> So a question about the cloud—assuming that's what this turns out to be. How does the EULA affect the music you've used their samples on if you decide to quit the cloud at a later date? How does that work with East West?



Unless they changed the terms you can keep using your music in commercial projects also after you cancelled the cloud.


----------



## Vik (Feb 10, 2017)

robgb said:


> Does this "change" mean you'll be offering demo patches or refunds or the ability to resell your libraries?


If they would start to sell individual instruments from their bundles (eg the SCS celli), I believe that a lot of potential customers (and their bank) would become happy.


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 10, 2017)

Mars said:


> Now that everybody has bought the "classic" instruments or the "compilation" version, this would be the perfect timing to tackle the poor musician's target (as me) with a cloud subscription (one mic position for instance).
> 
> As the trailer is showing only buildings and clouds, I might be at least 50% right



I find that a lot of times having 3 Mics on actually sounds worse than just having the tree


----------



## Rohann (Feb 10, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> I find that a lot of times having 3 Mics on actually sounds worse than just having the tree


As a EW Cloud subscriber, not having other mics can be an irritation at times though. Not having the option to push strings back into a mix a little more, or coax a different texture out of the instruments is a major drawback. Funnily enough, since I have the Gold edition in the Cloud I'm in no hurry to pay for the Diamond library (good price that it is) since the HWSG is usable enough (and 2 mic positions aren't worth $300 to me), but am looking at other libraries to fill the gap. Kind of backfired on them, oddly.


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 10, 2017)

Rohann said:


> As a EW Cloud subscriber, not having other mics can be an irritation at times though. Not having the option to push strings back into a mix a little more, or coax a different texture out of the instruments is a major drawback. Funnily enough, since I have the Gold edition in the Cloud I'm in no hurry to pay for the Diamond library (good price that it is) since the HWSG is usable enough (and 2 mic positions aren't worth $300 to me), but am looking at other libraries to fill the gap. Kind of backfired on them, oddly.



lol ic. Yea have more mic options definiltey help. HZ01 is great for having the mic positions so you can mix them to the purpose you're using it for.


----------



## rupect (Feb 10, 2017)

Random guess at what they're teasing: everything is now free Kontakt Player and NKS friendly, and/or every individual articulation from every library is now also for sale separately.


----------



## robgb (Feb 10, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> I find that a lot of times having 3 Mics on actually sounds worse than just having the tree


I tend to use only the close mics so I have more control in the mix.


----------



## robgb (Feb 10, 2017)

Rohann said:


> As a EW Cloud subscriber, not having other mics can be an irritation at times though. Not having the option to push strings back into a mix a little more, or coax a different texture out of the instruments is a major drawback.


This is why I always stress that those working with orchestral samples need to learn how to mix. These things can be done quite easily with delays, reverbs, compression and eq.


----------



## windyweekend (Feb 10, 2017)

My personal Spitfire dream wish that would involve a big change is a pick-n-mix - you get to pick and mix what articulations or mics of what instruments you want. Even better would be rolling all the Stephensons and the Mercury synths into an
Uber synth - now that i'd buy in a heartbeat (which wouldn't be a big change)..


----------



## Rohann (Feb 10, 2017)

robgb said:


> This is why I always stress that those working with orchestral samples need to learn how to mix. These things can be done quite easily with delays, reverbs, compression and eq.


This is a big part of it too. It's made me try and make sounds I've heard other composers achieve through mixing. Mixing won't _really_ make some orchestral libraries sound like others, or make a large ensemble sound small, but the fact that a good deal of the mic position sound can be achieved (with my limited skill) through plugins and mixing is big part of the reason I never bothered. 2 mic positions aren't worth $300.



rupect said:


> Random guess at what they're teasing: everything is now free Kontakt Player and NKS friendly, and/or every individual articulation from every library is now also for sale separately.


This would be amazing! I've been very interested in their labs stuff, but the full Kontakt price is making me put it on the backburner.


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 10, 2017)

robgb said:


> I tend to use only the close mics so I have more control in the mix.



yes close mics have almost no delays when a key is triggered. Good for if you love to quantize everything and just not have to worry about timing after that.


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 10, 2017)

Vik said:


> If they would start to sell individual instruments from their bundles (eg the SCS celli), I believe that a lot of potential customers (and their bank) would become happy.



I'm pretty sure that's not what its going to be considering that they spent the bulk of last year doing the OPPOSITE of that and consolidating their individual instruments into single libraries.


----------



## robgb (Feb 10, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> yes close mics have almost no delays when a key is triggered. Good for if you love to quantize everything and just not have to worry about timing after that.


Close mics have much less baked-in room verb, which allows you more control over the samples and placement in the room.


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 10, 2017)

it's spitsphere !


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 10, 2017)

robgb said:


> Close mics have much less baked-in room verb, which allows you more control over the samples and placement in the room.



yea but i love how even the close mics have the air hall reverb sounding EQ. Which verb do you put to it? i use the big string verb preset from the space designer.


----------



## erica-grace (Feb 10, 2017)

Ok, I just figured out what it is.

Paul and Christian are selling the business to Apple, and Logic will now ship with SSO.


----------



## robgb (Feb 10, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> yea but i love how even the close mics have the air hall reverb sounding EQ. Which verb do you put to it? i use the big string verb preset from the space designer.


I use different convolution reverbs, depending on the piece.


----------



## JonSolo (Feb 10, 2017)

I actually like the cloud thing. It is kinda like a "pay to demo" as I end up buying what I like. I have Composer Cloud but ended up buying HO Platinum after testing the Gold and liking it (but DEFINITELY needing more mics).


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 11, 2017)

robgb said:


> I use different convolution reverbs, depending on the piece.



Heya Rob,

You need this all day long:

http://www.tcelectronic.com/vss3-native/

Use the *Large Warm Hall* preset.... its what the pros use (albeit usually in its TC6000 form) and you'll never look back.

This teaser isn't regarding PayPal. However as some people have eluded we had some BIG problems with it in the past, but we're in negotiations with them about POSSIBLY restoring it as an option. We're working hard on this after having live chat with loads of people over Black Friday where this was a number one enquiry (after what's the difference between Kontakt and Kontakt Player).

Brutalism is something we're all fans of here at Spitfire, you'll notice all of our channels have been updated to reflect this.

Thanks for all your feedback here, more news very very soon..... its a game changer!

Christian.


----------



## Vik (Feb 11, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not what its going to be considering that they spent the bulk of last year doing the OPPOSITE of that and consolidating their individual instruments into single libraries.


I see what you mean, and I don't suggest that they actually are starting to sell individual instruments. But I still think it's a good idea, for a number of reasons. 
The previous solution was IMO not good. I bought Mural 1 and 2, but still can't play many of the simple lines I'd like to play because one single articulation (fast runs). 
The new stuff could be cloud based in one way or the other. But one reason I think it would be a good idea if Spitfire and the others would start to sell one instrument at a time would be that I'm sure a lot of us would have bought them as a means to figure out if we'd like to buy the whole package/more instruments. 
And: since Spitfire (and Orchestral Tools etc) already have the products I talk about as separate units, they wouldn't have to create something new to announce that one now can buy eg only the chamber violas or the symphonic violins. Furthermore, if they want to launch an update, they don't have to update all the 5 instruments before they do it; OT could release eg. "Berlin Violins 3.0" first, and use that experience when they develop Berlin Violas 3.0 - and so on. 
All these libraries contain an incredibly high risk of shipping updates with quirks, because there are so many potential things that could go wrong (and which go wrong). By selling and releasing instruments individually, I believe that situation could be improved. 
OTOH: do I assume that SF will do this? Not necessarily, but when more companies start doing this, I think we may see that in the end, almost all of them could end up doing that.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Feb 11, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> its a game changer!



Holy mother of pearl.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 11, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Brutalism is something we're all fans of here at Spitfire



Brutalism.. that's a new hint! Now the concrete brutalist building in the teaser makes sense. So perhaps a new library?


----------



## ysnyvz (Feb 11, 2017)

desert said:


> Don't forget they bump it when the thread hits page 7


They bumped it with last post of page 6 this time. It's really all about to change.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 11, 2017)

And please keep the current payment options which work well.

CH there was a recent VSS3 thread over in the mixing subform and many inquiries about it only being mono. Care to join in and comment over there ?
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/new-tc-electronic-vss3-native-reverb.58944/



Spitfire Team said:


> Heya Rob,
> 
> You need this all day long:
> 
> ...


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 11, 2017)

sekkosiki said:


> Brutalism.. that's a new hint! Now the concrete brutalist building in the teaser makes sense. So perhaps a new library?


Moi!

Could it really be... A new library??!!


----------



## rottoy (Feb 11, 2017)

For some reason I thought of this intro when I saw one of the buildings.. Hmm..


----------



## Tom78 (Feb 11, 2017)

rottoy said:


> For some reason I thought of this intro when I saw one of the buildings.. Hmm..




So maybe the Herrmann Library at last!!


----------



## mac (Feb 11, 2017)

rottoy said:


> For some reason I thought of this intro when I saw one of the buildings.. Hmm..




Saul Bass ftw in these titles, amazing stuff for the time


----------



## Coincidental (Feb 11, 2017)

sekkosiki said:


> Brutalism.. that's a new hint! Now the concrete brutalist building in the teaser makes sense. So perhaps a new library?


It's the Barbican Tower (in London) if I'm not much mistaken. And there's a music library near the bottom of it - all of which must mean something... Or perhaps not. I wonder if it might be a new eDNA-like thing. I'm sure we'll hear soon enough though.


----------



## procreative (Feb 11, 2017)

mac said:


> Saul Bass ftw in these titles, amazing stuff for the time



Did not realise it at the time but back in the 90s I had the privilage of Saul Bass coming to my Uni (in the UK no less) and giving a seminar on his graphic design work on titles such as Grand Prix. Realise how lucky I was now.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 11, 2017)

I only have two q


Spitfire Team said:


> Heya Rob,
> 
> You need this all day long:
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing up this game changing mystery! I just have two questions:

1) What's the difference between Kontakt and the free Kontakt Player?, and

2) Do you take PayPal? 

There, bumped this yet again. Not that it needs bumping, because I'm like almost everyone else here (whether one likes "teasers" or not - I'm not generally a fan) insofar as when Spitfire makes a cryptic announcement, it's really impossible not to be interested... My personal hope is that you've hooked up with one of those VST outlets that sells stuff at 80% off for two weeks, but I very strongly suspect that this is NOT going to be the case...


----------



## Dominik Raab (Feb 11, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> 1) What's the difference between Kontakt and the free Kontakt Player?, and



I'm not a Spitfire employee, but please allow me to clear this one up.
The Kontakt Player, which is free, only works with certain libraries. The reason is that the developer of the library has to pay licensing fees to NI for any library that uses the free player.
*All* Kontakt products work with the full version of Kontakt.


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 11, 2017)

Dominik Raab said:


> I'm not a Spitfire employee, but please allow me to clear this one up.
> The Kontakt Player, which is free, only works with certain libraries. The reason is that the developer of the library has to pay licensing fees to NI for any library that uses the free player.
> *All* Kontakt products work with the full version of Kontakt.


I think you'll find Tugboat was being sarcastic.

This is the longest, game changing, nothing happening thread ever.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 11, 2017)

Dominik Raab said:


> I'm not a Spitfire employee, but please allow me to clear this one up.
> The Kontakt Player, which is free, only works with certain libraries. The reason is and he developer of the library has to pay licensing fees to NI for any library that uses the free player.
> *All* Kontakt products work with the full version of Kontakt.



Thanks, but I was just tweaking SA, because he said this is their most common question, and I do imagine developers grow weary of addressing it... Which is why you often see *BOLD RED FONT *and such at developer's sites, trying to forestall the headaches of an endless parade of people who make a purchase only to find out it's timing out in demo mode... If I were a Kontakt library developer I'm certain it would drive me crazy...

I'm sort of (for lack of a better word) a dropped-out hippie type who avoids most consumerism, lives on very little money by Western World standards, and it occurs to me that Spitfire Audio (by far) has received more revenue from me than any other single company that sells _anything_, including appliance, cars... kind of trippy...


----------



## lp59burst (Feb 11, 2017)

rottoy said:


> For some reason I thought of this intro when I saw one of the buildings.. Hmm..
> 
> 
> mac said:
> ...



Yah, and the Hitchcock cameo is priceless... he missed the bus...


----------



## Hafer (Feb 11, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> more news very very soon..... its a game changer!


"Game changer" is something to fear, like, Chris & Paul announce to sell SF to NI, or everything goes cloud or they reveal they wrote the inaugural speech, or ...


----------



## seanhayden (Feb 11, 2017)

smc0140 = Spitfire Mass Choir. 0140 is probably just the product number code. 

We've already been seeing teasers about a new choir product coming out.


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 11, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> Thanks, but I was just tweaking SA, because he said this is their most common question, and I do imagine developers grow weary of addressing it... Which is why you often see *BOLD RED FONT *and such at developer's sites, trying to forestall the headaches of an endless parade of people who make a purchase only to find out it's timing out in demo mode... If I were a Kontakt library developer I'm certain it would drive me crazy...
> 
> I'm sort of (for lack of a better word) a dropped-out hippie type who avoids most consumerism, lives on very little money by Western World standards, and it occurs to me that Spitfire Audio (by far) has received more revenue from me than any other single company that sells _anything_, including appliance, cars... kind of trippy...



I'm in the same boat, or at least I was until recently. I spend the last 3 years in Vietnam, living on 1000 USD or less a month. If you calculate the percentage of my annual income that I spent on Spitfire Audio, I'm pretty sure I have everyone on VI Control beat.


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 11, 2017)

seanhayden said:


> smc0140 = Spitfire Mass Choir. 0140 is probably just the product number code.
> 
> We've already been seeing teasers about a new choir product coming out.



I dunno. a) there's no choir in the teaser, it sounds synth-oriented. b) why "mass" choir? c) It's being produced in connection with Eric Whitacre, usually when they do artist collaborations they credit them in the title as part of their "signature" line. d) I feel like they announced the choir collaboration too recently, usually they announce a product and then actually release 10 years later


----------



## tmm (Feb 11, 2017)

givemenoughrope said:


> Does the sun ever actually shine over there?
> Does sound swell..



I'll bet that's actually a bright, blue, sunny day, they just put the emo filter on it


----------



## Dominik Raab (Feb 11, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> Thanks, but I was just tweaking SA, because he said this is their most common question, and I do imagine developers grow weary of addressing it... Which is why you often see *BOLD RED FONT *and such at developer's sites, trying to forestall the headaches of an endless parade of people who make a purchase only to find out it's timing out in demo mode... If I were a Kontakt library developer I'm certain it would drive me crazy...



Which is pretty much the reason why I always go in autopilot mode whenever I read that question - which is why I didn't recognise your teasing as such. Apologies!


----------



## Quasar (Feb 11, 2017)

Dominik Raab said:


> Which is pretty much the reason why I always go in autopilot mode whenever I read that question - which is why I didn't recognise your teasing as such. Apologies!



No apologies necessary. It was a fine, concisely-crafted answer to an oft-asked question. Maybe the "game changer" is that SA will start accepting PayPal, but only for customers who have the full version of Kontakt, because for Player libraries PayPal will only operate in demo mode and timeout before the payment process has a chance to complete...


----------



## Maxime Luft (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## heisenberg (Feb 11, 2017)

rottoy said:


> For some reason I thought of this intro when I saw one of the buildings.. Hmm..




I had the same thought as well.


----------



## Rohann (Feb 11, 2017)

Maxime Luft said:


>



Unsure if extremely cryptic or deliberately misleading. The worst is they don't even announce when they'll announce something.


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 11, 2017)

It's a grime library
SA is abandoning all orchestral instruments


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 11, 2017)

Bingo!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Feb 12, 2017)

In a longawaited move, SA ditches the no-re-sale policy on their libraries.

Every SA library can now be re-sold in the same manner Project Sam allows the transfer of their libraries. After one transfer, the license can not be sold again.

A REAL game changer.


----------



## Jaap (Feb 12, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Bingo!





Sorry, I can never resist after seeing that word


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 12, 2017)

G.R. Baumann said:


> In a longawaited move, SA ditches the no-re-sale policy on their libraries.
> 
> Every SA library can now be re-sold in the same manner Project Sam allows the transfer of their libraries. After one transfer, the license can not be sold again.
> 
> A REAL game changer.



Nope thats not it. We license you to use these recordings on your scores, how would we unlicense those? We can't erase use of samples on TV shows, games and films remotely unfortunately. It would be like Simon Cowell trying to sell on mech licenses for Kashmir once he's done with X Factor. Not his to sell.

But we are planning many more 'city visits' so people can try before they buy in the future alongside other efforts.

But that's not it! There will be news within a week though chaps. This teaser and others with more variety that we're putting on our channels are just a heads up that something is coming... I may see from the marketing team if we can get a date and time of announcement to look out for.

Best wishes and thanks for your enthusiasm.

CH


----------



## Andrew_m (Feb 12, 2017)

Exactly how long do we have to wait for the tease to be unteased?


----------



## desert (Feb 12, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> I may see from the marketing team if we can get a date and time of announcement to look out for.


----------



## tokatila (Feb 12, 2017)

Threw a little coffee on my keyboard. You could have added one more line from the marketing department something along: "Go bump the forum threads; just try not to get offended. OK?"


----------



## Anders Wall (Feb 12, 2017)

Doesn't that look a lot like the Trellick Tower?
Best,
Anders


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 12, 2017)

I've never seen my posts here as 'bumps' I've always felt I was part if this community?

Bump



CH


----------



## rottoy (Feb 12, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> I've never seen my posts here as 'bumps' I've always felt I was part if this community?
> 
> Bump


Bump on page 8! This is a game changer.


----------



## Ron Kords (Feb 12, 2017)

Brilliant...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 12, 2017)

Spitfire Dambuster Library ?


Spitfire Team said:


> I've never seen my posts here as 'bumps' I've always felt I was part if this community?
> 
> Bump


----------



## JoshuaOlds (Feb 12, 2017)

So this is my first post here after lurking the forums for sometime. Hopefully I can make it count...
Surely guys/girls this has to be Spitfire's Collab with BT - Phobos. Here is my reasoning:
The audio in the demo's features electronic textures - this is what Phobos would likely shine at 
The title of this thread could refer to two unique aspects about Phobos which is firstly, that it's Spitfire's first Non-Kontakt based instrument and secondly that Phobos features a new form of synthesis called polyphonic convolution.

The sound textures in the teasers to my ears don't sound like any other method of synthesis I've heard, there is a really unique quality to them - I called it first!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Feb 12, 2017)

JoshuaOlds said:


> So this is my first post here after lurking the forums for sometime. Hopefully I can make it count...
> Surely guys/girls this has to be Spitfire's Collab with BT - Phobos. Here is my reasoning:
> The audio in the demo's features electronic textures - this is what Phobos would likely shine at
> The title of this thread could refer to two unique aspects about Phobos which is firstly, that it's Spitfire's first Non-Kontakt based instrument and secondly that Phobos features a new form of synthesis called polyphonic convolution.
> ...



Well, Christian talked about a "game changer".

That's not one for me


----------



## s_bettinzana (Feb 12, 2017)

Kota said:


> sorry to go off topic



Off topic? What is the topic?


----------



## Quasar (Feb 12, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> I've never seen my posts here as 'bumps' I've always felt I was part if this community?
> 
> Bump
> 
> ...


Agreed. It's only a a "bump" if one is rescuing a post from being buried, which obviously has not been an issue here...


----------



## tav.one (Feb 12, 2017)

s_bettinzana said:


> Off topic? What is the topic?



The Topic is about to change.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 12, 2017)

s_bettinzana said:


> Off topic? What is the topic?


The topic is 'it' and the imminent 'change' that 'it' will soon be undergoing.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 12, 2017)

itstav said:


> The Topic is about to change.


I hope it's a truly revolutionary "thread-changing" topic.


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Feb 12, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> I hope it's a truly revolutionary "thread-changing" topic.


 Unless aliens are about to take over our planet, I'm not sure it is "ALL about to change."


----------



## mouse (Feb 12, 2017)

JoshuaOlds said:


> So this is my first post here after lurking the forums for sometime. Hopefully I can make it count...
> Surely guys/girls this has to be Spitfire's Collab with BT - Phobos. Here is my reasoning:
> The audio in the demo's features electronic textures - this is what Phobos would likely shine at
> The title of this thread could refer to two unique aspects about Phobos which is firstly, that it's Spitfire's first Non-Kontakt based instrument and secondly that Phobos features a new form of synthesis called polyphonic convolution.
> ...


This is the correct answer. They've been working on it a long time now


----------



## Ron Kords (Feb 12, 2017)

(MODERATOR - I removed a quote from a fraudulent troll see my post coming up about 5:00 PST 2/13. Nothing to do with Ron, and my apologies.)


I don't see why Spitfire or anyone else should be expected to allow re-selling to be honest. If you have music out there making you money that contains samples, you should have bought AND own those samples (imo). If you're not making money, perhaps another argument.

I'll get my coat.....


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi Ron,

I totally agree, we just work within the realms of the British Music TV & Film Industry. We're not a software or tech company, we make sample content. The governance that Simon Cowell has on X-factor is set by the same agencies and regulations as with sampling. The main difference for his nibs with the example of say a piece of library music from KPM is if he doesn't broadcast it, he doesn't pay, but every time he uses something he has to pay, and when he doesn't use it, or finishes using it he* can't then sell it on*. I guess what democratises samples is that it is the same price whether you're Trevor Morris or some 18 year old kid in school. That the kid may not be able to monetise something immediately, or make it sound as good as Trevor, it may not go to broadcast. But unlike Simon just listening to some library tracks the kid's purchase doesn't take away the furthering of his experience, possibly make him stand out against his peers and enhance his career. Trevor may be able to directly attach a monetary gain to his investments, he has also enhanced his career, his knowledge and can use the samples again and again and again should he want. But it is the same price for both people (save maybe an educational discount!), and it is a once only payment, that covers you for the rest of your life. From which we give a direct royalty to the musicians. They have enhanced both of these people's lives (we hope) so the musicians get paid beyond their very healthy session fee, for every unit we sell. Why then should they not get paid for enhancing the next person's life? Just because he bought it from someone who was 'finished with it'. It simply doesn't work like that in my head, I have too much respect for the people we work with. It is a license, to use our IP, not to buy software or a piece of tech. It is not a new album by Hans Zimmer, or Leo Abrahams, or Martyn Ware, or indeed the session players. It is the right to use their work to enhance, improve your own work, and the productions of your clients. I guess in a funny way these rights _*are*_ sold on. If you happen to write the music for American Beauty II it is highly likely your score will fare better from secondary usage. Just like the original did. You and your clients, and whoever your clients, publishers, film studios then decide to sell this music onto is also covered in our *license* agreement. Win win.

As I said before we're trying to offer people the chance to play before the pay. Did anyone clock the efforts we made at NAMM this year? There may be technical solutions soon, we don't know, but all we have to rely on at the moment is that we're a bunch of composers who try our best for every library. By not dropping the ball on anything we've done so far (I don't think anyway) we have built a trusted name for ourselves. There aren't hundreds of complaints about our stuff, do people wish they could try before they buy, some do of course, and it is their call whether to take a chance on a reliable brand, rely on our demos, walk throughs, in the first instance or reviews and awards in the second, or indeed word of mouth in the third. All of which we seem to be doing OK by.

These are just my thoughts, and may differ from other devs. But to my knowledge I don't know of other devs who are collaborating with the types of unionised forces we're collaborating with in London and artists around the world, a royalty pool of over 300 people now. The legitimacy of this very act affords us all the opportunity to collaborate (albeit by your proxy, Spitfire) with this amazing pool of talent.

Just my tuppence (Paul's may different to mine, but its a Sunday, so my free time!) and a massive de-rail of my own thread ha ha!

CH x


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 12, 2017)

Did it change yet......?


----------



## rJames (Feb 12, 2017)

fritzmartinbass said:


> Unless aliens are about to take over our planet, I'm not sure it is "ALL about to change."


I live in the US and aliens have taken over our planet.


----------



## Ron Kords (Feb 12, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> I totally agree, we just work within the realms of the British Music TV & Film Industry. We're not a software or tech company, we make sample content. The governance that Simon Cowell has on X-factor is set by the same agencies and regulations as with sampling. The main difference for his nibs with the example of say a piece of library music from KPM is if he doesn't broadcast it, he doesn't pay, but every time he uses something he has to pay, and when he doesn't use it, or finishes using it he* can't then sell it on*. I guess what democratises samples is that it is the same price whether you're Trevor Morris or some 18 year old kid in school. That the kid may not be able to monetise something immediately, or make it sound as good as Trevor, it may not go to broadcast. But unlike Simon just listening to some library tracks the kid's purchase doesn't take away the furthering of his experience, possibly make him stand out against his peers and enhance his career. Trevor may be able to directly attach a monetary gain to his investments, he has also enhanced his career, his knowledge and can use the samples again and again and again should he want. But it is the same price for both people (save maybe an educational discount!), and it is a once only payment, that covers you for the rest of your life. From which we give a direct royalty to the musicians. They have enhanced both of these people's lives (we hope) so the musicians get paid beyond their very healthy session fee, for every unit we sell. Why then should they not get paid for enhancing the next person's life? Just because he bought it from someone who was 'finished with it'. It simply doesn't work like that in my head, I have too much respect for the people we work with. It is a license, to use our IP, not to buy software or a piece of tech. It is not a new album by Hans Zimmer, or Leo Abrahams, or Martyn Ware, or indeed the session players. It is the right to use their work to enhance, improve your own work, and the productions of your clients. I guess in a funny way these rights _*are*_ sold on. If you happen to write the music for American Beauty II it is highly likely your score will fare better from secondary usage. Just like the original did. You and your clients, and whoever your clients, publishers, film studios then decide to sell this music onto is also covered in our *license* agreement. Win win.
> 
> ...



Hi Christian,

Agree with all of that.

For me - 'Why then should they not get paid for enhancing the next person's life? Just because he bought it from someone who was 'finished with it'.' sums it up...

I'm yet to sign a contract that allows a publisher to sell my compositions on to someone else to use as they wish, with no recompense or royalties coming back to me. 

Best of luck - keep those samples coming!


----------



## Alatar (Feb 12, 2017)

Hmmm... maybe Spitfire is going to break away from sampling and only use physical modeling in the future? That would be a game changer for me


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 12, 2017)

They're getting rid of the 3 point line?


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Feb 12, 2017)

rJames said:


> I live in the US and aliens have taken over our planet


Are you referring to the "illegal" type? lol


----------



## heisenberg (Feb 12, 2017)

Deep integration with Roli Seaboard protocol in their entire product line.


----------



## rJames (Feb 12, 2017)

fritzmartinbass said:


> Are you referring to the "illegal" type? lol


Actually no. The ones from another planet. I heard a rumor that they took over the White House.


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Feb 12, 2017)

rJames said:


> Actually no. The ones from another planet. I heard a rumor that they took over the White House.


I am still glad I didn't vote.


----------



## erica-grace (Feb 12, 2017)

Kota said:


> Allow hobbyists to waive their right to license anything they create with your samples.



There is no way to police/enforce that. The honor system? No way. Not with all of the cracked sw going around.

And watermarked samples/nki files won't help here either.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi Kota,

I was responding to Ron's support of my defence and in so doing was addressing the board. Your observation is not unique which is why I bothered to explain our position at length to the board and not directly to you. Apologies, most people who know me would say I'm not a passive aggressive mind gamesy kind of guy.

I don't think Paul and I have a problem at all except a passion for what we do and how we do it. As I explained before our contracts with our artists and contributors are governed by MU-PACT agreements, personal assurances we have made for a decade now, and water tight contracts we have with members of Human League. Queen etc etc. That these licenses can't be resold. Again because of governance, guidance and our belief that regardless of whether people make a cent out of these things or not, they do enhance people's experience of orchestral orchestration, their own personal journey and possibly their careers. They are not 'products' per se they're 'recordings' which we license to you to use over your entire lifetime.

Re. trying sounds, I don't know how many times I have to say we're looking at options, and clearly, by flying 20 people and a large stand out to Anaheim this year with half a dozen rigs, and three masterclasses a day have nothing to hide and really want people to get to know our stuff. Regards other online solutions, we have yet to find one we're happy with thats all. Its not again, because we're hiding anything, and I can assure you we're not being lazy!

With regards your support ticket, I am not aware of your case. We are making efforts to improve our customer support system and department and have recently hired the former European head of customer support at AVID to do this. So improvements will be made. However in support (there goes that passion again) of the excellent people we have working for us, these tickets often 'die' when a solution can't be found. If you're still unsatisfied Kota, please re-submit a new ticket and you may find a more 360 degree service. But we are still working on it!

I thank you for your passion and feedback Kota I really do.

*OK, I'm going to bug the marketing team today about putting a date on this teaser. Again as a composer it has mixed stuff up for me (in a really really good way), so I'm dying to share this new project with you.*

Best.

CH x


----------



## gregh (Feb 13, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Kota,
> 
> I was responding to Ron's support of my defence and in so doing was addressing the board. Your observation is not unique which is why I bothered to explain our position at length to the board and not directly to you. Apologies, most people who know me would say I'm not a passive aggressive mind gamesy kind of guy.
> 
> ...



i have no problem with this at all, I love artists being paid and I love them getting residuals. From my point of view you are doing great ethics


----------



## JoshuaOlds (Feb 13, 2017)

*


Spitfire Team said:



Again as a composer it has mixed stuff up for me (in a really really good way), so I'm dying to share this new project with you.

Click to expand...

*
Still think it's not Phobos guys haha... definitely not a Spitfire music cloud as some have speculated, such a thing would not 'mix stuff up' for Christian - after all they already have access to all their libraries and a cloud system whilst 'mixing stuff up' for the rest of us would in no way mix things up for the Spitfire guys as composers.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 13, 2017)

( MOD - I removed quoted post from a fraudulent troll who isn't around anymore. )

Please can you elaborate. What feature have I demonstrated in a walkthru that is not in the library?

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## Musicam (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello, I wish to say one thing here: I love Spitfire, Christian and Paul and all the team. They made truth the dream that I wanted to find years ago, the sound of composer for composers. I wait new products. This is the only thing that I want to say. When is available the choir ?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 13, 2017)

Kota said:


> Sure, the Orchestral Grand. In the video you state that a custom velocity curve can be drawn in, and it's shown as part of the GUI. It's not included in the library I purchased,



It's definitely in my Orchestral Grand, bottom right, select use custom curve:


----------



## mouse (Feb 13, 2017)

Can we please be nice to Spitfire? I personally really like that they take the time to post here and don't want them to leave again


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't personally own any Spitfire stuff, but I have met Christian twice and a couple of the others twice now and they are indeed very nice guys who do good work and from what I read on this forum, care bout their customers.


----------



## Whatisvalis (Feb 13, 2017)

Love Spitfire products - even with all the teasing.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 13, 2017)

( MOD - removed quote from fraudulent troll who is now gone. )



As a home hobbyist, I very much dislike the idea of dividing the customer base into groups, such that it would have the effect of either enabling or constraining what one could do with their music. Though I make no money dabbling at what I dabble with, one time someone became interested in a something I was doing, and it ended up being used in a promotional campaign and a _tiny_ amount of money came back to me through no design or aspiration of my own. I wouldn't want to have to think or worry about what sort of license I have under those sorts of circumstances... Reaper has a dual license for pros vs. home users, which is fine, because there's a $20,000 per year threshold or something, and it's just an honor system anyway, and I can only imagine that people purchase the one or the other for a variety of reasons.

Re resale, though my natural bias defaults on the side of consumer rights, and I have no difficulty believing that developers are going to craft arguments that ultimately favor their economic benefit (however loftily presented), I admit that I just don't care about having the ability to resell. Sample libraries not "investments" to me, and I simply purchase what I want and can afford, if I think a product is worth what is being charged, without further ado or agenda.

Since I am neither legally competent nor sufficiently knowledgeable about the business side of things to make authoritative ethical judgments in these areas, it merely comes down to what terms I can live with IMHO, and then - as they say - I vote with my wallet. For instance, I can't use EW (much as I would like to) because their CP is a deal killer for me. For others, the inability to resell may be deal killers for them. That kind of stuff is up to each person to decide.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Feb 13, 2017)

( MOD - quote removed - see above. )

OK thats useful feedback. We hadn't realised that an update had made that table disappear when we moved this instrument over to an updated and improved codebase.

I suspect that the support person you were speaking to hadn't totally understood and was trying to help you achieve the same end game. Sometimes we do get our wires crossed - as "we're only human after all" as a wise man once said.

This is now fixed, and will be rolled out into the next update. In the meantime, if you want the update right now, please PM us your email address and I'll email you the files so you have the fix.

All the best,

Paul


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Feb 13, 2017)

So has it been announced (i haven't the time really to go through the whole thread)? Or is everyone still guessing?

Personally would like it to be NKS support for all the old libraries, in particular Albion One, hint hint...


----------



## z.langlumos (Feb 13, 2017)

Percussion


----------



## Syneast (Feb 13, 2017)

It's all about to change = Spitfire are going bankrupt and will have a fire sale. Every license must go.

Or maybe they have re-recorded all of their libraries in a skyscraper.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Feb 13, 2017)

if you have instagram, they have just uploaded a pic of orchestral percussions


----------



## mwalpole (Feb 13, 2017)

This was posted on IG about an hour ago, so possibly SMC stands for Spitfire Mallet Collection


----------



## N.Caffrey (Feb 13, 2017)

mwalpole said:


> This was posted on IG about an hour ago, so possibly SMC stands for Spitfire Mallet Collection


I think you got it right. I expected something bigger though, given the thread title


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Feb 13, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> they have just uploaded a pic of orchestral percussions


Nah, that's a picture of Beyerdynamic headphones.


----------



## Andrajas (Feb 13, 2017)

"its all about to change" is kind off a strong statement.. it got to be something really special or I will be disappointed


----------



## Quasar (Feb 13, 2017)

Andrajas said:


> "its all about to change" is kind off a strong statement.. it got to be something really special or I will be disappointed


I dunno. Though the category of "all" is fairly comprehensive, hyperbolic expression is the very essence of marketing and promotion, so who knows?


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 13, 2017)

Maybe a new orchestral percussion library to replace the old one (Redux)?


----------



## mac (Feb 13, 2017)

I hope it isn't a mallet library. I couldn't be any less excited for a big bag of mallets  I want the game to change, please change the game.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Feb 13, 2017)

We have Symphonic Strings, Symphonic Brass, and Symphonic Winds. Time for Symphonic percussion right? Spitfire Percussion+Ricotti Mallets+Select other stuff?


----------



## rossominerale (Feb 13, 2017)

Uhm, Barbican?


----------



## Syneast (Feb 13, 2017)

Or something kind of like Cinsamples did with their CineSymphony Lite? Now that Spitfire's orchestra is complete I want a lightweight, basic, essential, simple, affordable and accessible version of it. Much like Albion One but with select patches of traditional percussion and separate sections instead of ensembles.

_That _would be a game changer.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Feb 13, 2017)

they posted another video.. really like what I'm hearing, and it doesn't sound like percussion, at all


----------



## Maxime Luft (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## AllanH (Feb 13, 2017)

Maybe an Air Hall Reverb; now that would "change everything"


----------



## Rohann (Feb 13, 2017)

Let's deconstruct this quickly:
"It's all about to change"
The subject here may just be "It", not "all". It could very well be that the "it" that's about to change is not "all", but that "all" of the "it" will change. Of course the original heading is "Its". I assumed it was a typo, but maybe it's intentionally possessive, and in that case I have no idea what it means.

That said, I'd love to be in charge of making cryptic ads for a company like this. What fun!


----------



## Karma (Feb 13, 2017)

Rohann said:


> Let's deconstruct this quickly:
> "It's all about to change"
> The subject here may just be "It", not "all". It could very well be that the "it" that's about to change is not "all", but that "all" of the "it" will change. Of course the original heading is "Its". I assumed it was a typo, but maybe it's intentionally possessive, and in that case I have no idea what it means.
> 
> That said, I'd love to be in charge of making cryptic ads for a company like this. What fun!


----------



## nulautre (Feb 13, 2017)

Here's my 2 cents... Christian mentioned "brutalism" a definition of brutalism is "Brutalist buildings are usually formed with *repeated modular elements* forming masses representing specific functional zones, distinctly articulated and grouped together into a unified whole"

My theory is SMC = Spitfire modular collection

Paul/Christian did i win?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 13, 2017)

Okay, Moderator post:

A now-ex member of this forum had signed up under several different accounts and was depositing inflammatory troll droppings in this thread. That's against Title XUOSDF O:DIFJ Section VIII of The Rules and Regulations of VI-Control, quoted here:

*Don't do that.*

Now back to the commercial announcement from Spitfire.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 13, 2017)

'Change' of something we know, or use, could mean improvement/s, or re-design of existing products, maybe this is what they are hinting to, rather than a new library, or line of libraries. 

*What* _is going to change_ ? could be the key question, we will know the answer on Feb. 16th.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 13, 2017)

Please tell me the Barbican is safe?
#insecureloverofbrutalism


----------



## JoshuaOlds (Feb 13, 2017)

I'll say it again - this has to be Phobos!
It isn't going to be a mallet collection - they already have a mallet collection 
It isn't going to be orchestral - just listen to the audio! Spitfire teasers almost always feature audio from the product to be released, we know this from experience now.
This is something with a focus on electronic sound and we know that Spitfire for a while now has been working with BT on a brand standalone synth that uses a form of convolution in which multiple sound sources are 'convolved' to create new sounds/textures. 

The project codename SMC could also be a hint, Spectral Morphing Convolution, or Spitfire Morphing Convolution...see where I'm going with this? 

Really I just want to lean on my second point though, listen to the audio - that's the key. 

Oh and just a guess but the picture they posted on Instagram of the mallets - why that would be one of the sound sources available for convolution


----------



## JoshuaOlds (Feb 13, 2017)

Maxime Luft said:


>



Actually this teaser in particular really gives it away - first few seconds a very synth like pad that opens up through a lowpass filter sweep, the sound gradually morphs into something that almost sounds orchestral yet synthetic at the same time.

This is what Phobos does! It imposes the spectral or envelope characteristics of one sound to another, in this teaser I'm guessing a subtractive synth pad with orchestral samples.

Paul & Christian - can I have a free copy for getting it right?


----------



## Welldone (Feb 13, 2017)

As a non-native English speaker I think the teaser title could be interpreted as it is all about "to change", meaning that the ability "to change" is the most important aspect. Morphing is all about change...

And Barbican theatre or tower hints to BT...

So my 2c bet is also on Phobos!


----------



## JoshuaOlds (Feb 13, 2017)

Welldone said:


> As a non-native English speaker I think the teaser title could be interpreted as it is all about "to change", meaning that the ability "to change" is the most important aspect. Morphing is all about change...
> 
> And Barbican theatre or tower hints to BT...
> 
> So my 2c bet is also on Phobos!



YES! I had never even thought about the link between Barbican Theatre/Tower and BT - this makes so much sense! 
You've got to hand it to the Spitfire crew, this one was really quite clever.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 13, 2017)

If SF will be announcing a new VST-Synth, I would love to see that, but I'm not big fan of Kontakt based synth libraries. If it is a non-Kontakt based Synth, I will be super excited about it.


----------



## JoshuaOlds (Feb 13, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> If SF will be announcing a new VST-Synth, I would love to see that, but I'm not big fan of Kontakt based synth libraries. If it is a non-Kontakt based Synth, I will be super excited about it.



It was confirmed last year that Phobos will be a standalone VST/AU synth and not Kontakt based.


----------



## JonSolo (Feb 13, 2017)

The id SMC0140 does NOT make me think of anything BT, synth, or VST standalone...just sayin.


----------



## JoshuaOlds (Feb 13, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> The id SMC0140 does NOT make me think of anything BT, synth, or VST standalone...just sayin.



How about 'Spectral Morphing Convolution' or 'Spitfire Multi Convolution'... that is essentially what Phobos does...
Also shouldn't we be paying more attention to the audio and not the title?!?! 
You say that it doesn't make you think anything synth related - so why are we only hearing electronic textures in the teasers? Especially when it is widely known that in the majority of Spitfire teasers sounds from the product to be released are usually featured. For the Albion V teaser we heard actual samples of the product, for the Symphonic Bundle teaser we heard samples from the actual product... go through as many teasers as you like and you'll find this to be the case. 

To my ears the audio sounds exactly like what one would expect from convolution synthesis, it does't sound like FM, it doesn't sound subtractive or additive or granular - it sounds like a convolution or cross-synthesis of a subtractive synth pad and orchestral samples. 

Additionally I think 'Welldone' was spot on at linking the Barbican Tower seen in the teasers to BT...I mean seriously what else would it represent?


----------



## JonSolo (Feb 13, 2017)

You could be right. Or not.


----------



## JoshuaOlds (Feb 13, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> You could be right. Or not.


Yeah for sure - obviously this is only my guess. Maybe I should back of the pedal a little bit.
Still though I think when you look at some of the alternatives mentioned already:
Composer Cloud
Mallet Collection
Bernard Hermann 

Then you take into account the title and the audio content I think you can see why I believe it to be Phobos.


----------



## playz123 (Feb 13, 2017)

Eleven pages of speculation, guessing and discussion on something not yet announced. Amazing!  Spitfire has achieved their goal with this announcement. Carry on....


----------



## erica-grace (Feb 13, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> A now-ex member of this forum had signed up under several different accounts and was depositing inflammatory troll droppings in this thread.



Oooh - who was it?


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 13, 2017)

JoshuaOlds said:


> It was confirmed last year that Phobos will be a standalone VST/AU synth and not Kontakt based.



I didn't know about that. Thanks for the feedback. 

This will make it more interesting for me. If it is Phobos, what is so special about it ? 

I have no idea what Phobos focuses on, and what would make it special.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 13, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Eleven pages of speculation, guessing and discussion on something not yet announced. Amazing!  Spitfire has achieved their goal with this announcement. Carry on....



Hehe.. You could always Join the speculation party


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 13, 2017)

According to another thread in OT were supposed to be more objective about SF


----------



## Batrawi (Feb 13, 2017)

Yaaaaaay, 
METROPOLIS ARK THRE...now wait a minute  
Sorry SF, seems that VIs are reproducing faster that one can focus & and follow up with the updates nowadays


----------



## Rohann (Feb 13, 2017)

I applaud you Spitfire. Seriously. Marketing goals achieved! I've been obsessively checking this thread since it started and trying to decipher it.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 13, 2017)

It must be *Phobos* !

Just look at the background pic of the Feb. 16th annoucement by SF. It looks like it's the surface of Phobos, the second, and larger Satellite/Moon orbiting Mars.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phobos_(moon)


----------



## Rohann (Feb 13, 2017)

5pm...GMT?


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 14, 2017)

SMC - I hope it's Spitfire Music Collection...... basically all of Andy Blaney's work in a collectors edition CD and vinyl.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 14, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> It must be *Phobos* !
> 
> Just look at the background pic of the Feb. 16th annoucement by SF. It looks like it's the surface of Phobos, the second, and larger Satellite/Moon orbiting Mars.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phobos_(moon)


Or bush hammered concrete?
The image below from Barbican.


----------

